# DNS Issue?



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

I have several users that get stuck in "applying computer settings" for a long time until I unplugged their network cable, then they will be able to log into their system.
I tried to figure out what might cause the problem, but so far, nothing I can find to resolve the issue. (restart, release ips, etc)
We do have the My Documents mapped as offline/sync folder to the data server. 
any idea on how can I approach this issue?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

After more digging, I found out if I manually put in the DNS IP address into my network connection, my computer will have no problem passing 'applying computer settings'. However, that's not a full resolution....does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

On a Windows AD domain you want to do the following -

On the DNS server point the servers DNS settings to its own IP or 127.0.0.1
On the DNS server put forwarders in to your ISPs DNS servers and any external DNS source.
On the clients point the main DNS setting to the IP of the DNS server.

Not recommended but can be done as a backup - as a secondary DNS source on the client you can put in a DNS ip of the external ISP in case the DNS server croaks.(MS does not recommend this but it does work well because the DNS list on the machine will always first try and hit the AD DNS server).


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for the reply.The issue is partially resolved. We found out the firewall was distributing IPs while DC is the DNS manager. After we disabled the firewall from distributing DNS and clean up some DNS, we are up and going again.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Ahhh yeah the ole dual DHCP server issues...



> After we disabled the firewall from distributing DNS


I think you meant DHCP which then caused you to have to clean up the DNS entires but I get the issue it can cause quite a quandry.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

yes, firewall was taking the DHCP role and DC server is the DNS, it was causing a lot confusion with the whole network. I have no idea how they were able to hold up for so long, but when I cleaned the dns entries, all hell broke loose and it took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Youch good thing you got it straightened out this could be a nasty one. I had this happen when they hooked up a new phone system at a site and hooked it into the network and it fed DHCP on top of our server... nasty stuff


----------

